# Wiring GE smart switch in 3 way configuration



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

What you describe is a switch loop. You have a constant hot and a switched hot back to the lamp. What you don't have is a neutral.


----------



## johnklem (Feb 10, 2016)

What do I need to do? These smart switches require a neutral to power it. Can you give me a detailed schematic?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You need to replace the 2 wire cable from the switch to the light with a 3 wire cable.


----------

